# Quedar bien / mal / fatal



## pirata

Hola a todos!
Estoy haciendo una traducción y no se como traducir esto:
"le recomiendan no pronunciar demasiado bien los nombres de actores americanos, porque aquí quedas fatal.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

hola, salut
Dans ce contexte précis, tu pourrais le traduire par "ça fait pédant" ou
"tu passes pour un pédant".
De toute façon attends d' autres idées
Buenas noches, bonsoir


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Buenas noches. En Francés no es tan facil traducir : "quedar fatal", depende mucho del contexto. lo primero que se me ocurre es ; *ça la fous mal /*


On lui recommande de ne pas prononcer trop bien les noms des acteurs Américains, car tu passeras pour un/une idiot /idiote

car ici ça la fous mal .

Saludos


----------



## pirata

Muchas, muchas gracias!
Me habéis sido de gran ayuda. Espero que en un futuro pueda serlo para vosotros.
Otra vez, GRACIAS!


----------



## valerie

de acuerdo con FJ. Solo corrijo la conjugación

ça la fou*t* mal


----------



## tRabUcLes

Saludos!!

...un doute, le forum. Comment peut-on dire cela?

Te espero mañana temprano, no me vayas a *quedar mal*, eh?

Esta persona siempre me *queda* *mal*, no es muy recomendable *que digamos*...

No me *quedes mal */ no me *falles*, sabes que es muy importante

Qué *bien me quedaste *ayer, eh! (en forma de sarcasmo)

MeRci!
tRaBucLeS​


----------



## Montepinar

Lo directo es: "no vayas a quedar mal", no quedes mal
pero ahí dices "no ME vayas a quedar mal". Si no es un error, se parece al posesivo que emplean, por ejemplo, las madres cuando dicen de su bebé o su hijo: "No ME come, no Me engorda,..."
Precisa un poco, por favor


----------



## Rayines

tRabUcLes said:


> Saludos!!
> 
> ...un doute, le forum. Comment peut-on dire cela?
> 
> Te espero mañana temprano, no me vayas a *quedar mal*, eh?
> 
> Esta persona siempre me *queda* *mal*, no es muy recomendable *que digamos*...
> 
> No me *quedes mal */ no me *falles*, sabes que es muy importante
> 
> Qué *bien me quedaste *ayer, eh! (en forma de sarcasmo)
> 
> MeRci!​
> tRaBucLeS​


Dentro del contexto de una persona que tiene que concurrir a una cita, y no lo hizo en la anterior, para mí la expresión que corresponde el "No me falles". 
En general, por lo menos en Argentina "quedar mal" se utiliza generalmente ante una tercera persona. Por ejemplo si fuera una reunión de negocios con otras personas, le dirías a tu amigo: "No me hagas quedar mal" (frente a los demás ).
Tal vez en España lo usan de la manera que tú dices; en ese caso, como bien dice Montepinar sería "no quedes mal".


----------



## tRabUcLes

saludos!

...no hay error alguno. Sucede que solemos emplear muchos posesivos en donde tal vez no deberîa haberlos. Entonces al decir "no ME vayas a quedar mal", estoy (insisto, tal vez) recalcando la acciôn: no me quedes mal (a mî).

Tambien se suele usar el reflexivo con otros verbos. En el verbo "ir": ya ME voy. Con el verbo "comer": ayer ME comî un pollo riquîsimo. etc

Como bien dice "rayines", ha de ser una cuestiôn de paîs, pues en América Latina se emplea de esta forma (no ME vayas a quedar mal, no Me hagas ver mal, etc...)

Y entonces cômo se dice en francés??

meRci à vous deux!​à pLus.
tRaBucLeS​


----------



## Rayines

tRabUcLes said:


> Como bien dice "rayines", ha de ser una cuestiôn de paîs, pues en América Latina se emplea de esta forma (no ME vayas a quedar mal, no Me hagas ver mal, etc...)


No, no, en todo caso decimos: "No me hagas quedar mal", o "no me vayas a hacer quedar mal".  Saluditos.


----------



## tRabUcLes

perfecto!!

aunque eso, como bien decîas, es empleado a la tercera persona...


"no me vayas a hacer quedar mal" (verme mal <yo> con ellos <por tu culpa>).

Yo me referîa a que también se puede emplear de esta forma:

Si te doy una cita para vernos, pues es muy importante verte: 
no me vayas a quedar mal (tù a mî <te necesito>)... 

no sé si està clara la idea que quiera expresar...

abrazo!
tRaBucLeS​


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Comme déjà mentionné "!no me falles!" s´utilise pour dire "surtout n´oublie pas de venir".
S´il s´agir de faire bonne impression  vis-à-vis d´autres personnes présentes, on peut dire "ne me dejes quedar mal" o "no hagas que quede mal..)" ..

Il existe aussi l´expression : "hemos quedado".


----------



## TXITXIKO

Buenas noches,
Os planteo una duda.

En una conversación con un cliente, tengo que decirle que un trabajo de grabación en un determinado material no queda bien.
He mirado mis diccionarios y he encontrado la expresión "se donner bien"
"Podría decirle "ça se ne se donne pas bien"?

Merci à tous.


----------



## Tina.Irun

¿No sería:  "cela ne rend pas bien" ?
Se le puede decir  también que:"le résultat n'est pas concluant"


----------



## jprr

le résultat/l'enregistrement   n'est pas satisfaisant
l'enregistrement n'est pas bon/ de bonne qualité 
...


----------



## Eloy1988

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
¿Cómo se traducirían las siguientes expresiones al francés?

-Lo hizo para *quedar bien*.
-*Quedó mal* en no darle el pésame a su prima. 
-*Queda muy bien* que vayas con traje a esa discoteca. 

Gracias a todos de antemano.


----------



## swift

Eloy1988 said:


> -Lo hizo para quedar bien.
> -Quedó mal en no darle el pésame a su prima.
> -Queda muy bien que vayas con traje a esa discoteca.



¿Y bien? ¿Cuál es la solución a tan intrigante e interesante consulta?

Sens positif :

Il l'a fait pour se faire... ? 
... pour... aux yeux de... ? 
... pour lui faire plaisir ? 

- Tu vas... aux yeux de... ? ¿Qué verbo encaja?

Sens négatif :

- Ça va être mal vu ?

Me rindo.

*Edit
*¡Ah, ya! Pour se faire bien voir. ¿Vale?


----------



## Eloy1988

Sí, pero ¿cómo quedarían las traducciones?


----------



## idr_mad

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos​
Hola he visto que se ha planteado esta pregunta ya, pero no me ha quedado nada claro, como traduciriais el texto siguiente:

1. Al final no puedo ir a la fiesta
2. Lo sabia ! solo dijiste que si la semana pasada para quedar bien ! 

1. je peux pas aller à la fête finallement
2. j'en étais sur ! tu avais dit oui la semaine dernière juste pour ????????

Gracias por adelantado !


----------



## Paquita

Igual que en la pregunta anterior usaría "pour te faire bien voir"


----------



## idr_mad

Gracias Pakito


----------



## avefenix78

Nueva  pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Bonjour, cómo traduciríais "quedar bien" en esta frase?
Estoy seguro de que cuando terminemos la obra  la casa quedará muy bonita
Propongo:
Je suis sûr qu'elle *sera bien jolie* la maison lorsqu'on finira les travaux

Gracias


----------



## martatxu

Bonjour: Aunque no utilizas la expresión del título del mensaje, la traducción a tu propuesta la veo bien... salvo por el tiempo verbal que te pongo en mayúsculas (la hubiese subrayado si no tuviese problemas con la edición de textos): si te quieres ubicar en el momento en que las obras estén terminadas, creo que deberías mostrar, tano eso (que las obras estarán terminadas), como que te refieres al futuro, y eso se hace con el futur antérieur... À la prochaine...





avefenix78 said:


> Bonjour, cómo traduciríais "quedar bien" en esta frase?
> Estoy seguro de que cuando terminemos la obra  la casa quedará muy bonita
> Propongo:
> Je suis sûr qu'elle *sera bien jolie* la maison lorsqu'on FINIRA les travaux
> 
> Gracias


----------



## avefenix78

Tienes razón, gracias por la corrección


----------



## cachomero

Hola,



> Je suis sûr qu'elle *sera bien jolie* la maison lorsqu'on FINIRA  les travaux


Incluso tras corrección de Martatxu, y sin ánimos de ofender, la frase me parece demasiado forzada y calcada del español. Yo propondría:
Je suis sûr que, une fois les travaux finis, la maison sera bien jolie
Lorsque me parece más apropiado para una duración bien delimitada, que aquí no es el caso.

Hasta luego


----------



## Loïse

Bonjour,

dans le texte que je dois traduire j'ai cette phrase:

"No es un plato [totilla de patatas] de esos con los que *quedas* de maravilla delante de los amigos y en una cena de compromiso, pero *quedas* muy bien delante de la mujer y más si no lo espera... por si acaso sale mal..."

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer dans quel sens est utiliser le verbe quedar dans cette phrase? Parce que là, je sèche vraiment... 

Merci pour toute l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter!

Héloïse


----------



## esteban

Bonjour, Loïse !


L'idée derrière "quedar bien/mal" est généralement celle de "faire bonne impression/faire mauvaise impression". Mais il n'existe pas vraiment d'expression passe-partout pour rendre cette idée en français. C'est toujours un peu au cas par cas qu'il faut procéder. Ta traduction pourrait donner quelque chose dans ce genre-là :

No es un plato [totilla de patatas] de esos con los que *quedas* de maravilla delante de los amigos y en una cena de compromiso, pero *quedas muy bien delante de la mujer y más si no lo espera... por si acaso sale mal...

*Face à vos amis ou lors d'un dîner de fiançailles, vous ne risquez pas de voler la vedette avec ce genre de plat. Mais vous ferez très bonne impression devant la fille, a fortiori si elle ne s'y attendait pas...

Saludos,
esteban


----------



## Loïse

Merci beaucoup Esteban pour votre réponse!


----------

